# Building an online presence.



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi.
I was just wondering what is the best way to build an online presence for an imprintables business.
I do t-shirts, but, also other substrates. It's a VERY small business-basically, just me.
Do you get a "store" at some ecommerce site and just refer everyone to thet who wishes to purchase online? You know, like bigcartel, ebay, etsy etc.
I could build a website, but, then how do I drive traffic to it? A "storefront" would be much easier to do, no?
Any books on this subject?
Thanks.


----------



## vinstr (Nov 5, 2007)

I sell on ebay, amazon and via my own site, but find it very hard getting exposure for my website...I have not even tried to market it in a few years...ebay and amazon do fine for me


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you use dye sub instead of inkjet transfers?
People go crazy for their pets!
Pets and kids.


----------



## myseps (Oct 5, 2011)

I would recommend creating a website and promoting it via social networks such as twitter, facebook, and linkedin.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

vinstr said:


> I sell on ebay, amazon and via my own site, but find it very hard getting exposure for my website...I have not even tried to market it in a few years...ebay and amazon do fine for me


Vince, I have to say I don't see anything wrong with your site that you not get tons of hits.

Yours is a finely targeted group. They need to know you share their passion. 

Questions..

How many breeders group do you participate in?

How many animal, trade related magazines do you subscribe to so that you can identify who & where your customers are?

Do you go to dog shows occasionally?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use 1&1.com works well for us. good luck uncletee.


----------



## 7thInningSports (Nov 15, 2010)

We use eBay, Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, and our own website.


----------

